# Link to ChefTalk



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I maybe outta line for posting this here. If Iam I am sure the moderators will move it. But I have a question. I am building a website and wanted to post a link to ChefTalk on the site. Does anyone know if this is OK? Do I need permission? Also I have somemore sites I wanted to link but I don't know what the legal issues are?


----------



## lwp (Oct 28, 2005)

Disclaimer: I'm not a moderator or affiliated with ChefTalk in any way other than the fact that I love the wealth of experience and information available here.

Having said that, I've never heard of providing a link to a site being a problem. I tend to think of it as free advertising for the site you link to. Using information, graphics, etc. from a site without permission _can_ lead to problems with some sites but as far as I know there is no legal recourse to simply providing a URL link even if a site didn't want you to do it. I'm pretty sure it falls under the realm of "public information". You make your URL available to the public (when you put it online and especially after registering with a search engine) and it becomes public information which doesn't share the legal protection that private information gets. The polite thing to do is exactly what you're doing: ask permission. As far as legality goes though, it doesn't really matter if you ask or not as long as you use a text link or a graphic that you created yourself.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

You can post a link to any site you wish on your site is it not an issue. It acutally helps build the sites traffic so we would appreciate it.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks Nicko! Its there.

http://dessertcarnival.tripod.com/

sites not finished yet though.


----------

